# Electric Ladyland / Mama Flanger / Witchdoctor



## fig (May 9, 2022)

One of my favorite recordings is _Are You Experienced_ of course by The Jimi Hendrix Experience. This pedal is named for the song Voodoo Chile. The entire album was a ground-breaking “experience” for me, and recently, I was gifted a pcb containing a bit of ‘Jimojo’, so a huge thank you @Chuck D. Bones , @cooder , and @jjjimi84 !
😘😘😘
The build doc, schematic, discussion, and board creation can be found -> here <-  (well, not really _there_, but clicking there, not here, will take you there, not here. Got it? Well I certainly hope so.

The build was really interesting and went smoothly with plenty of breaks 😎. I think the last one resulted in my drilling the LED port on the wrong side, but being I’m left-handed it was a groovy goof, and…what’s a bit of wire between two nodes? 😉

I am still exploring this pedal because there are so many possibilities with the controls, and I’ve not had much string time since finishing it. What I HAVE heard though, I really like! 🤩 Definitely some Jimi coming through !

The enclosure, knobs, dress nut, pot condoms, and OB wire are all _Purple Haze._ The lettering is an illusion, but I may try to make it real.
















Thanks for looking. 🙂




​


----------



## Barry (May 9, 2022)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 9, 2022)

Looks awesome! The link to the other thread seems to be broken


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 9, 2022)

Snazzy


----------



## Big Monk (May 9, 2022)

@fig 

Great build Tim! I was lusting after @cooder’s ‘Lectric Mama boards! Glad to see another in the wild.


----------



## cooder (May 10, 2022)

Very purple, very tidy, very experienced! Noice!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 10, 2022)

Purple Flanger...

... what could be more perfect? 

😻


----------



## giovanni (May 10, 2022)

Awesome work! So about getting one of those boards…


----------



## fig (May 10, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Looks awesome! The link to the other thread seems to be broken


Thank you! I have corrected that.


----------



## benny_profane (May 10, 2022)

Beautiful build @fig and great job with the pcb @cooder! Looking forward to being able to build this project myself.


----------



## jimilee (May 10, 2022)

That’s a lot of purple. Fantastic build.


----------



## JamieJ (May 10, 2022)

Oohff that’s nice! That looks like my kind of flanger. Good work @Chuck D. Bones @cooder & @fig


----------



## zgrav (May 10, 2022)

aside from wishing it were true, is there a way to get one of these magic boards?


----------



## Barry (May 10, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Awesome work! So about getting one of those boards…


Ditto That!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 10, 2022)

+1 for a board.

Flanger, my favourite.


----------



## fig (May 10, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Awesome work! So about getting one of those boards…





benny_profane said:


> Beautiful build @fig and great job with the pcb @cooder! Looking forward to being able to build this project myself.





zgrav said:


> aside from wishing it were true, is there a way to get one of these magic boards?





Barry said:


> Ditto That!





Feral Feline said:


> +1 for a board.
> 
> Flanger, my favourite.


In the works!  I'm schmoozing...


----------



## Big Monk (May 10, 2022)

fig said:


> In the works!  I'm schmoozing...



Uh, yes please!

Who do I give the money to?


----------



## Coda (May 10, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Uh, yes please!
> 
> Who do I give the money to?



I’ll take it. They are $100 each, with a minimum order of 10…plus shipping.


----------



## DAJE (May 10, 2022)




----------



## DrVon (May 11, 2022)

So fresh and so clean!


----------



## temol (May 11, 2022)

Am I the only one who thinks something is missing? Same again .. no samples... didn't happen.


----------



## szukalski (May 11, 2022)

temol said:


> Am I the only one who thinks something is missing? Same again .. no samples... didn't happen.


Samples.. or it's a DS-1?


----------



## szukalski (May 11, 2022)

Everytime I see your builds, I have a craving for fleischwurst and leberwurst!

I call it figwurst!


----------



## MichaelW (May 11, 2022)

fig said:


> One of my favorite recordings is _Are You Experienced_ of course by The Jimi Hendrix Experience. This pedal is named for the song Voodoo Chile. The entire album was a ground-breaking “experience” for me, and recently, I was gifted a pcb containing a bit of ‘Jimojo’, so a huge thank you @Chuck D. Bones , @cooder , and @jjjimi84 !
> 😘😘😘
> The build doc, schematic, discussion, and board creation can be found -> here <-  (well, not really _there_, but clicking there, not here, will take you there, not here. Got it? Well I certainly hope so.
> 
> ...


Where are all the wires? How the heck does he do that?


----------



## Feral Feline (May 12, 2022)

Wireless pedal builds... Welcome to the next level.


----------

